# finger shooting style



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm new to archery/bowhunting (as my name suggests) and just to add to comlpications i've flown in the face of most of the experts who ahve eben giving me advice, by opting to fingershoot (it just feels right for me). 
I've heard of split finger, and three under, but a friend who's helping me and used to shoot fingers, was telling me about two under, which i tried and much prefer. just wondering if two under is "nihil obstat", or if there's some reason i don't really hear other people talk about it? maybe it's no good for some reason or something?
i noticed that there is only one bend in the string when i draw with two under though, with split i was getting one above and one below the nock. with three it went kind of lumpy.
anyway, i digress. point is - do you guys who know what you're talking about think it'd be fine, or can you see some reason why not to use two under?
thanks.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

*2 under*

If two under works for you and is comfortable, gives you a little more "mind comfort" or any other reason you want to use, you go for it! There is absolutely nothing wrong there.:shade:


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

What he said!!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Noobist, I think that if You take a close look, You will see that most Finger shooters only shoot with two fingers on the string......I used to draw with 3 Under, then drop my ring finger, I have been drawing split, but dropping my ring finger lately...Some draw split, and drop the index finger , which makes the hold at anchor two under, so it's all just a personal choice, really.....Whatever gets YOU into a solid , repeatable anchor, and give YOU a smooth release...You can tune the bow/rest/arrow to shoot how it works best for You....It's Your thing, do what Ya wanna do!.....Jim P.S...I cant tell 'Ya, who to sock it to!........L.O.L....


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I have shot and split and three under. I recently swithched to 2 under. I shoot nonsight with a high anchor (middle finger corner of mouth), I draw with 3 and drop my third finger at full draw. There is no problem with two under, many split finger shooters really only shoot two under, dropping the top finger.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

As said above, there are no rules set in stone. What ever works for you by all means use it.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

I draw with 2 split and release with one under. My ring finger never touches the string. This makes it impossible to string walk though.ukey:
Whatever feels best for you is where its at.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Give one under a try, you won't miss that other finger on the string. Among other things, it allows for shooting shorter ATA bows without as severe finger pinch.


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

Hold up your hand and look at which fingers are longer. On my hand my index and ring fingers are almost the same length and the middle finger is longer. This is the opposite of what I would need for a perfect release with the typical three finger/one over two under release in that the fingers would not come off the string together. I do drop the index off from holding the string even though it still rests against it and this helps but the truth be known, the two under, index and middle finger, creates the best release for me as the angle of the string matches the angle of my first joints of my fingers. With the 3 finger release I end up with a callous on the ring finger which just shows the fact that the ring finger holds way too much of the load. While this is true I still use the 3 finger release as stated due to that is how I learned and have done well with it in spite of dragging the 3rd finger. I shot target for years and a low, below the jaw, anchor was needed for those long shots on field rounds. Today's equipment allows for smaller pin gaps and higher anchors so a two under could be anchored solidly even for long yardages. So if that is what you like I say go for it.:smile_red_bike:


----------



## simpkinst (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been shooting "2 under" for over 30 years now. No arrow pinch, no arrrows flipping of rest. And 2 under causses much less angle on the nock.

I've always heard this called "modified apache" style. No clue where that came from. I modifiy a tab and shoot with it. Cut the one smaller lob off the tab along with the stupid plastic thing and it works great


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks heaps for all your help, guys.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

greetings from australia
as a new shooter i shot 3 fingers under -compound unsighted, until a legend recurver i shot with in 3d competition a few months ago told me i'd '' do better getting rid of that 3rd finger''. i found drawing with 2 fingers difficult at first so i did a 3 finger draw then dropped off the 3rd finger (lowest one) which i found kept really good straight hand alignment but that there was excess overhanging tab still on the string. this meant trying a few different tabs and modifying them as i developed more strength. i've modified the tab further to allow for a 2 under draw and release which i've been at for the last few months. the basic cartel economy tab with some scissorwork to it works for me like this. i also shot in 3d with another woman who shot compound unsighted with an index finger release. she used a piece of plastic electrical tape wrapped around the first finger.best wishes to you all


----------



## Baybuzzard (Aug 3, 2008)

I draw with 3 fingers (split with middle finger under arrow) and drop the index & bottom finger off. I used to use a tab that I trimmed down but now shoot with a glove that I cut the very tip out of my release finger so that I have my "raw" finger anchored in the corner of my mouth. 

Whichever method you decide to use, be careful how you hold the rest of your hand as it's very easy to put twist (kink) in the string on high letoff compound bows with fingers. I hold my hand flat against my face, with my thumb up and pressed against my cheekbone (acts as a second anchor point.)


----------

